# Coop configration questions.



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

In general at what hieght are your roosts mounted as well as nesting boxes. I'll be getting to this stage soon on our coop and need some in put. Also what does type of feeder do you prefer? I'm thinking about a wall mounted type or making a trough type. I'll definetly get a couple wall mounted feeders for oyster shells and grit. Just want to get opinions so I dont buy something and then buy something else to try. Dont want to waste money.


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

A lot depends on the chickens. For mine (American games) The roost is about 3 to 5 feet off the ground.
I put the nest boxes just high enough that the lazy rooster won't want to get in it and scratch around. Just above his head height. As to feeders I just feed 'em on the ground, and let 'em scratch for it. (they get exercise that way)
For water I use a 1 pint water cup, per trio (roo and 2 hens), and change it daily. 
That's during laying/breeding season.
For now though, they have free range of the whole farm, drink from the spring, and roost in the trees.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I use galvanized feeders and waters you can hang these types if you like or sit them a top of a brick. These metal feeders and waters last in the weather better than the plastic ones.i got mine online fairly inexpensively from miller manufacturing company. About 24 dollars which is about 20% lower cost than they are sold in my towns feed stores! I believe the brand is little giant.if you want something to last the metal ones are really a great way to go. Both fount and feeder are galvanized metal. They are not the prettiest but they will last. Hope this is helpful.


----------

